# Pyrolisys/incinerator



## rickzeien (Jun 4, 2020)

I decided to put this here, even though I started we with s purchased unit it will go through some modification to make it fit to our purpose. (If the moderators think it would be better in the other section please move it)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1BghRS2tlN72zila_oxiIYKnVLnGalBCI/view?usp=drivesdk

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien (Jun 4, 2020)

Made a quick profile of the lower combustion chamber. 

The lower arc is the profile of a pan. 

The circle represents the path that the mixer paddle will travel. 







Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 5, 2020)

Looks great. Don't forget to post a video of that beast when going full steam. :mrgreen:


----------



## rickzeien (Jun 5, 2020)

patnor1011 said:


> Looks great. Don't forget to post a video of that beast when going full steam. :mrgreen:


Thanks! I sure will.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien (Jul 28, 2020)

Here is the inconel tube I purchased. When I originally priced this 14 inch diameter by 72 it was almost 8K. Almost gave up on the project. 

Found a company that produces spin cas tubing. I hot it for 2400 with shipping.

Oh it's on!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

